

Moore's Law paper turns 50 Sunday - peter303
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/04/17/the-lawmaker-how-gordon-moore-predicted-the-digital-revolution/

======
peter303
The original paper graphs devices on a chip: 1 (1960), 8 (1962) and 32 (1965).
Since then its become a meme for exponential computer capacity growth.

